# Arboreal Lizards?



## Bizarre_Rose (Feb 11, 2022)

Hi all. I have been keeping GTFs for awhile and am hoping to add a lizard to my collection (not in the same tank, obviously). I love making bioactive, rainforest-style vivariums and am keen to keep some sort of arboreal lizard that I can create a cool enclosure for. Just wondering if anyone has any experience on what a good species for a beginner would be, so I have somewhere to start researching? Ideally I would prefer a gecko, but am open to skinks or small dragons too (I have fairly limited space). Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Ajar5 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'd recommend angle headed dragons or tree skinks, for ease of keeping and small size.


----------



## Friller2009 (Feb 11, 2022)

Leaf tailed geckos are great, but you’re basically keeping a pretty box with a lizard on a branch.
Chameoln geckos are awesome but hard to find
Forest dragons are nice
Egernia depressa are amazing


----------



## Bizarre_Rose (Feb 12, 2022)

Ajar5 said:


> I'd recommend angle headed dragons or tree skinks, for ease of keeping and small size.


Thanks! I was thinking of tree skinks already, but there doesn't seem to be much information out there about their care. Do you have any resources you know of? 
I'll check out some more information on Angle-headed too, thanks. I was under the assumption that they grew a lot bigger than they apparently do.



Friller2009 said:


> Leaf tailed geckos are great, but you’re basically keeping a pretty box with a lizard on a branch.
> Chameoln geckos are awesome but hard to find
> Forest dragons are nice
> Egernia depressa are amazing


Thanks! Unfortunately I'm in Vic with only a basic license (should have said that before, sorry) and most of these look like they are out of my reach - might have to think about upgrading my license in the long term.


----------



## kankryb (Feb 12, 2022)

Why not try pinktongue skink, they are easy and fun to keep also very friendly


----------



## Ryan-James (Feb 12, 2022)

I would second the angle heads suggestions, they are feisty spunky little dragons but easy to look after.


----------



## Bizarre_Rose (Feb 17, 2022)

kankryb said:


> Why not try pinktongue skink, they are easy and fun to keep also very friendly


Thanks, I'll look into them!



Ryan-James said:


> I would second the angle heads suggestions, they are feisty spunky little dragons but easy to look after.


Thanks - seems like they may be a good way to go!


----------

